# Draft???



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Just got home...catching the 2nd round. The Pack takes a WR...the deepest position on the roster...I don't even know what to say... :eyeroll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Will MN pick a QB here?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Will MN pick a QB here?


Surprised...they went with the safety. They definitely believe in TJ. Happy to see them pass on Brohm or Henne...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Three posts talking to yourself. You really are crazy. I thought you said they have complete faith in Rodgers..like you talked to coach or something 

Brian Brom???


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

dosch said:


> Three posts talking to yourself. You really are crazy. I thought you said they have complete faith in Rodgers..like you talked to coach or something
> 
> Brian Brom???


Umm...they need depth at QB! I wouldn't be surprised if they still try to sign a veteran to backup and make Brohm number three.

You're a football guru!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would deffinately pick up a old veteran and then have a rookie for the 3 string in I were the Pack.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes made a solid pick.Best safety in the draft.This kid will contribute.

Puzzeled by the Pack's first 2 picks.....A WR?????Mike.....looking at all the stats you posted about your WR.Guess they aren't as good as you thought.Maybe McCarthy is planning on running a lot of 5-wide out sets.Or maybe K-Rob is in trouble again.

And taking a QB who is probably 2-3 years away from playing with their 2nd pick????Guess they don't think so highly of Rodgers after all.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Vikes made a solid pick.Best safety in the draft.This kid will contribute.
> 
> Puzzeled by the Pack's first 2 picks.....A WR?????Mike.....looking at all the stats you posted about your WR.Guess they aren't as good as you thought.Maybe McCarthy is planning on running a lot of 5-wide out sets.Or maybe K-Rob is in trouble again.
> 
> And taking a QB who is probably 2-3 years away from playing with their 2nd pick????Guess they don't think so highly of Rodgers after all.


The WR pick surprised me. TT is all about the "best player available" philosophy. I don't know if he was that or not. They are as good as I thought, but this guy also is a special teams stud. IMO, they're eyeing a departure for Driver in the next year or so.

As far as a QB...see above. He was a steal at 60 and I'm surprised not another NFC North team didn't select him or Henne. Brohm will be a solid #3 this year and possibly good trade bait...i.e. Mark Brunell, Matt Hasselbeck, etc.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well as far as a QB goes.....GB must feel they are solid everywhere.Because they won't have a QB to trade for 2-4 years.Then of course they could wind up with an Atlanta situation......2 starting QB's one year.....Vick and Schaab and none the next and needing to draft a QB and start all over again.

As far as the NFC North goes....all 4 teams are basically in the same boat for QB's.Either no experienced starter or a starter no one else would want.

Vikes will most likely pick a QB today as a project.Which is what Brohm is even as a second round choice.Which is why their taking one in the second round seems to be a wasted pick..


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Well as far as a QB goes.....GB must feel they are solid everywhere.Because they won't have a QB to trade for 2-4 years.Then of course they could wind up with an Atlanta situation......2 starting QB's one year.....Vick and Schaab and none the next and needing to draft a QB and start all over again.
> 
> As far as the NFC North goes....all 4 teams are basically in the same boat for QB's.Either no experienced starter or a starter no one else would want.
> 
> Vikes will most likely pick a QB today as a project.Which is what Brohm is even as a second round choice.Which is why their taking one in the second round seems to be a wasted pick..


Ken...no matter what you're going to try to pick apart their draft. Keep questioning Ted Thomson...he's only taken us from 4-12 to 18-4 in their last 22. His philosophy is BPA. He doesn't deviate.

Queens just picked John David Homer Cisco Booty.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Basically the Vikes did the same thing as the Pukers....BPA.

They actually traded with GB to get Booty.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just as I thought after taking a wide reciever with their first choice.......

"In a move that should not come as a big surprise the Packers have released receiver Koren Robinson.Robinson joined the Packers on Sept. 12, 2006 after being let go by the Vikings. He had 21 catches for 241 yards with one touchdown last season and finished second on the team with 25 kickoff returns for 596 yards."


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good luck to him. I hope he keeps his life in order. I don't think his knee is as good as he'd like us to believe either.


----------

